# hardbody 240sx conversion under way!!



## d21matt (Apr 28, 2008)

So i have finally started my project and I know most of you on here don't know me but I have an 87 hardbody that I am stuffing a ka24det out of a 240sx into. I got off work today and came home and pulled my motor (z24) out of the truck. Tomorrow morning i will continue with the rearranging of motor mounts and a few other little tricks to get the ka to fit right. I have had a lot of questions answered by a member named KATILLIDIE who has also done this swap. he answered a lot of the "myths" I had heard all over the internet.  Anyways I am also putting a 240sx dash into my rig as well since i have to use the gauge cluster anyways. So I will keep everyone posted on progress and try to get some pics along the way......especially of any modifications that must be made or problem areas. My goal is to have it running on monday morning for work! Have some really smart nissan friends who have done many a swap!


----------



## william.lee (Jun 22, 2008)

hows it comin'? did you get it done?? ive got a 86.5 d21, im real interested in this swap info, let me know man....


----------



## ibosley (Mar 6, 2007)

I hate the VG30I. If anyone knows of a good resource where I could read up on this I would greatly appreciate it. Is there a way to hook the ka24de to the 87' HB gauges? What type of transmissions is it compatible with? So many questions...


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

FYI, the VG30i makes at least 40 HP more than the Z24i...


----------



## ibosley (Mar 6, 2007)

88pathoffroad said:


> FYI, the VG30i makes at least 40 HP more than the Z24i...


That's why I was making reference to the ka24de and not the z24. The 240sx motor has roughly 20 more hp than the VG30I if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

I don't know the specs, but the 240 engine might weigh less, too.


----------



## gakio12 (Jun 15, 2008)

ibosley said:


> I hate the VG30I. If anyone knows of a good resource where I could read up on this I would greatly appreciate it. Is there a way to hook the ka24de to the 87' HB gauges? What type of transmissions is it compatible with? So many questions...


I would put a vg33er in it. That will give you more power. Its the same block, so everything should hook up the same. The ecu and wiring harness will have to be changed too.


----------

